# Just sharing pics of my packers



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Well here are some pictures of my boys for 2015. Being trying to decide on who to keep. I have two boys ready to pack now, 1 can pack lightly next year, and 3 possible prospects. Really excited about the color on the two twin boys. The one could blend into granite. Well just have to wait and see how they grow and act. They are a little chunky. Going to start taking them out weekly in June to get them in shape by late August and September. Can't wait!

Casper(Saanen/Alpine), my lead, and most affectionate goat we own.









Trigger(Lamancha/Togg), 2nd in command. Cant wait to see his mature horns. 


















Brown Boy(Lamancha/Togg), same dam and sire as Trigger, well see. Kind of a turd with other goats.


















Their colors are very cool. We will see how they grow. There's a possibility they could get a short gene. All this years babies have that chance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have an intact Saanen sire. Sometimes if the morning is cool and crisp he will jump, spin, and even rise up ( at least 7' ), but never have I felt threatened. He only wants to be scratched or petted. He seeks attention but is not jealous. I really think the Saanen is the most gentle of breeds. Mine is huge, 300 lbs when not in rut, if they were aggressive, they would have to outlaw them.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

He is not a packer, but we take him fishing with us all the time. We put our cooler in a red wagon and tie it to the biggest dog harness we could find. He is in no hurry but he gets there. Sometimes we are already fishing when he arrives. While we fish he munches on blackberry and honeysuckle, but mostly just chills in the shade.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice boys ! Love the different markings , very interesting 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. I love that your Saanen pulls your red wagon and cooler. That's great. I'll post pics in the training section when I start taking them hiking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice.


----------

